# Deer seasons have ended, coyote hunting time.



## alleyyooper (Jan 1, 2020)

When deer season is over and we have access to many farms here in Michigan where we hunt coyotes.
Gaining acess to hunt coyotes is normally easy.

Once at the farm and the truck doors are shut there is no talking. We use our own signs and signals to commutate here in with each other.

We all have a bit of masonary line frayed at the end hanging from our rifle slings to detect wind and direction, pay attention to it as wind swirles in many areas. Attention to sling swivels so they do not squeak or rattle.

Snow less than 6 inches just hoof it to the set no problem, snow over 6 inches and we have a 400 or more yard hike we use skis, real cross crounty ones we have made from the wider down hill skis with home made bindings. Works up to about 18 to 24 inches depending on the snow wet or dry fluffy stuff.
Over 24 inches we go to snow shoes, I like the narrow longer ones my self.

Carry gear in a back pack but keep the weight down so only things in them are a set of Binocs (mine is 10x50 Minoltas OLD.) I carry a range finder so I can work out ranges to trees rock piles and things so I have an idea how far away the coyote is. A rolled up bit of plastic, we roll the coyotes in it to drag out even on dry ground they drag easier that way. A coil of 1/4 inch rope to tie the plastic off and make a drag harness. 
I carry the caller in the back pack a GC 350 by IOC TEC. also the decoy a Weasle ball and a base (oak 2"x12" x12") for frozed ground or deep loose fluffy snow. 
A home made seating pad. good for a 30 minutes set on frozen ground.

Also in the pack is my made just for me first aid kit. My friends made it up for me after I had knee surgery and the insission had only been healing about 4 weeks and I got tangled in some thick grass during a ground hog hunt and fall on a big broken tree branch with a stub that opened up the insission and I bled like a stuck hog.

The first aid kit they made for me includes, two maxie pads, half a dozen extra large gauze pads, a dog collar that can wrap around my thigh and be a tourniquet, A roll of duct tape rolled smaller on a dowel to fit in the kit. A spool of dental floss and a couple of straight and a couple of curved neddles so I can stitch my self up if need be.
It is nice to have friends who worry about you.

Shooting sticks, Mine are made like Varmint Al's Bi Fur Pod sticks off his web page varmintal's.com .
You can sit, you can stand you can move them in any direction easy. I have a 1/4 inch chunk of nylon rope so they only spred so far and works as a sling to carry them. No added weight to the rifle.

Good rifle and optics what ever you like and is accrite to at least 300 yards here in Michigan.
My go to rifle is a Rugar 77V medium weight barrel in 220 swift, Hand loadded ammo to 3808 FPS wearing a Simmons 6x18 scope and a home made sun shade that is easy to remove or add.
For windy days I switch to a Remington 700 bdl in 243 hand loaded 85 gr bullets to just a tad over 2800FPS wearing a Bushnell Banner 3x9 BDC scope and home made sun shade.

Key is to pratice with the ammo you have,know where it will hit. pratice the postions you may have to shoot from and if you don't reload pratice with any new ammo you buy to make sure it is the same as the last box.


Every one in the group is pretty much equiped the same way.

Find a fur buyer, is nice to make some Ch Ching while having fun.


 Al


----------



## sb47 (Jan 1, 2020)

There is a land fill about 200 yards across the street from my urban home. No shortage of coyotes even in urban areas around here. I never see them as there behind the property across the street and I can't see past the building across the street. But at night when a emergency vehicle has there siren going down the road they all start howling. It sounds like several dozen at least. I don't know what they are feeding on as there is not much wild life over there and the land fill is all building material, no house hold trash. But they have been there for years. I wish I had access to sit on top of that building because the land fill is 200 feet above ground and about a mile long and a half mile wide so the hill would make a great back stop.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 1, 2020)

We would do a scouting trip around the land fill if we could gain access to property around the area. Find some likely spots to set up minding the wind and call them.

We many times use two callers and some times some odd pairings of different sounds.
Our hot ticket sound for 2019 was a piglet in distress even though there are no wild pigs in the areas we hunt.

 Al


----------



## sb47 (Jan 1, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> We would do a scouting trip around the land fill if we could gain access to property around the area. Find some likely spots to set up minding the wind and call them.
> 
> We many times use two callers and some times some odd pairings of different sounds.
> Our hot ticket sound for 2019 was a piglet in distress even though there are no wild pigs in the areas we hunt.
> ...




The land fill is privet property, All the surrounding land is also privet property, and surrounded by houses. No way to legally hunt them unless I was to get written permission from both the land fill owners and an adjacent property owners. No way to safely shoot form the land fill outward so I would have to shoot form the outside into the land fill. If I owned land that was directly connected to the land fill, I could wait for the coyote's to come onto my property to get a legal safe shot. Otherwise, there is no other way to legally hunt them. But they are there in big numbers.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 1, 2020)

Deer season Stihl in here. Bow and muzzle loader. Have never seen any yotes here even when I had sheep but a guy I have been getting wood from about 3 miles away says he hears them all the time. My one buddy shot one the first day of buck season about 10 miles north of me which was about 3 miles from my dad's farm. Guess I'll have to break out the old rabbit squealer.


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Jan 1, 2020)

Me and my youngest are ready for some yote hunting too. We can hunt them year around but with the breeding season starting, it makes it much more exciting. I use a couple of Fox Pro ecallers and remote control decoys, they'll set their sights on the decoy moving and nothing else matters. Nailed two grey fox last year as well. Seen a massive red fox last night, his ass will be mine soon. 

Hunting yotes is exciting. You never know what kind of predator you might call in, a coyote, fox, bobcat, mountain lion, possibly a bear, just never know. One year On the blackest of nights, deep in the woods, I was calling for coyotes by myself and heard a pack of yotes calling back. Shortly later my light quit working and couldn't even see my hand in front of my face. Had one lone critter sneak within 10 feet of me, couldn't see a thing. The hair on my neck was standing up cause I didn't know what was about to happen. Then, it just walked off. Was an exciting night!

I use to have a very nice night vision scope mounted on one of my AR-15's but actually prefer a red light instead. The night vision ruined my night eyes so I sold it. 

Think I'll take my boy tonight and see if we can't nail that red fox.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 1, 2020)

that is what you need to do with the land fill coyotes ask for permission form home around it then hunt.

 Al


----------



## sb47 (Jan 1, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> that is what you need to do with the land fill coyotes ask for permission form home around it then hunt.
> 
> Al



Can't legally shoot on to privet property from adjacent property without permission from both. Besides I don't care much for hunting anymore. I never trophy hunted and I really don't care to just kill something just for sport. I did shoot 3 tree rats today that crossed the boundary line in my front yard though. lol
I never understood the trophy hunting thing, just to have a dead animal hanging on my wall. If it's a pest that is directly effecting me or I can eat it, I'm good with just letting it be. Now if they become a problem that effects me, it's different. If the squirrels are not doing damage to my property I wouldn't be shooting them ether. But they get in my shop and chew on my security camera wires so I keep them thinned out for that reason only. Otherwise I live and let live. I don't judge others if they want to hunt for there own reasons. I respect that.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Jan 1, 2020)

I’ve had cameras out since July. Deer seem to have vanished from my area. You can go about 5 miles away and find some deer, but they are “spotty”. I recently checked my cameras, and there are some BIG coyotes on the place now.


----------



## esshup (Jan 3, 2020)

allyyooper, thanks for the post and info. Lots of 'yotes here, I have 3 in one picture from behind the house.

One thing you may want to add to the first aid kit is an Israeli Bandage. It is an elastic compression bandage that is around 6: wide, 70" long and has quick clotting material in it. One person can apply it and it will stop bleeding quick. I have one in my milk crate that I have my chainsaw supplies in. It's double vacuum packed so it stays sterile. You can also buy quick clot pads to replace the maxi pads.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 3, 2020)

The maxi pads were my friends Idea of a joke on me. I did bleed a lot that day and was in the field with no more that a nose blowing rag.

I sat down and used wads of grass and boot laces till I got back to my truck.

I got 6 stiches at ER later, is why I got the neddles and we sew up the coyote hides with dental floos is why I got that. But I try to make sure that kit is with in reach any time I am out doors, hunting fishing or other. 

 Al


----------



## ATpro (Jan 4, 2020)

Soon be time for coyote and pig hunting around here. We do it at night with a electronic caller and a depreciation permit which allows you to hunt them at night. It's not a problem getting a place to hunt, people call you, just have to have the Property and Land Owner listed on the permit you apply far. The funny thing is what you call up sometimes. I can start up the Vole sound which is a rodent sound and Deer will come to the call. You have to be careful in what you shoot. I don't know what they think it is but it's dope for deer, sometimes you can't run them off.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 4, 2020)

Friend of mine has a spot in fenceline near his house where he drops road kill deer. Has a driveway alarm set that goes off in his bedroom telling of a visitor. Bang its over.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 4, 2020)

That is how we got so many farms to hunt to start. My friend john now gone was in a feed elavator getting some cattle feed ground. Farmers were talking about coyotes coming in and eatting grain right out of the feed bunks mid day. 
John volunteered us to take care of the problem. That farmer told other farmers of the work we did and the care we used around his farm. So other farmers started calling us, the 3 of us them grew to 12 then Amy went off to college 2 years ago, John passed 2 years ago July and mikie passed in June so we are down to 9 now and are up to almost 40 farms we can hunt just giving them a call and saying we are going to drop by.

We have did a couple night hunts but not to where we like doing it.
We have also hunted close areas and used #4 buck in our shot guns but also some thing we like to do.

 Al


----------



## sb47 (Jan 11, 2020)

I woke up this morning and there was three squirrels playing in a tree, within the zone. Three quick shoots in a row and there sleeping now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Clean them cut into pieces and wrap in bacon and bake.

 Al


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Jan 11, 2020)

Fry them and use to the grease to make gravy . Add in some biscuits and one heck of a meal


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 11, 2020)

Slow cook with onions and chicken broth. De-bone and add in some floury lumps. Squirrel and dumplings


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 11, 2020)

We have been thinning out coyotes around here lately. Hard now cuz the snow just all melted. So far this year shot 6 yotes a grey fox and two bobcats. All with 22-250 except one yote with 270.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 13, 2020)

We hunt all ther time with out snow.
We have a hard time after spring green up and all the leaves on and tall green grass.
Usually quit tillthe farmers take off hay.

 Al


----------



## sb47 (Jan 14, 2020)

Shot 3 squirrels yesterday morning and had them laying outside the back door. One turned up missing before dark and the other 2 were gone this morning. Walked out my front door this morning only to see a big hawk fly away that was sitting just outside my door. Damn thing killed my favorite chicken. Strange because this chicken never leaves the coop but the door was open and I bet that hawk went in the coop and got her. The hawk flew around and lit in a tree so I grabbed my .22 but he stayed to far away for me to get a shot.
Got my front door open and my 12ga sitting next to the door loaded with # 4's. I don't care what the law says if he comes back and I can get a shot, I'm takin his ass out. Damn thing got my best friendliest bird. 
I think a cat got the squirrels cause the hawk would have been full eating 3 squirrels in one day.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 14, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I lose some birds to raptors but it is usually the bantams that take the hit. Heavy breeds do get smacked but the hawks usually get nothing more than a bunch of feathers. As a side note, last time I checked, all raptors are protected like at the federal level. Big fine. Be careful what you post online.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 14, 2020)

CentaurG2 said:


> Sorry for your loss. I lose some birds to raptors but it is usually the bantams that take the hit. Heavy breeds do get smacked but the hawks usually get nothing more than a bunch of feathers. As a side note, last time I checked, all raptors are protected like at the federal level. Big fine. Be careful what you post online.




Hey I can threaten all I want. They have to have proof I actually commuted the crime. 
I have been scanning the security cam footage but no luck so far. It was between 11'00 am and 3;00 pm but so far no luck seeing it happen.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 14, 2020)

CentaurG2 said:


> Sorry for your loss. I lose some birds to raptors but it is usually the bantams that take the hit. Heavy breeds do get smacked but the hawks usually get nothing more than a bunch of feathers. As a side note, last time I checked, all raptors are protected like at the federal level. Big fine. Be careful what you post online.




I don't know the fine print of the law and I know they are protected from sport hunting. But if they are killing your livestock, there should be some prevision for that. My chickens are classified as livestock under the law, and That is a prime source of my food and income. Seems there should be some kind of prevision for protecting your livestock against predictors that are killing your livestock.
Wolf are protected but if they are killing your livestock you are allowed to shoot them.

I googled and you can kill them if you get a permit.

First, *you* need to know *that hawks* are protected in *the* United States under *the* federal Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 (16 USC, 703-711). It is illegal to harm them, or to hunt, trap, cage, *shoot*, or poison them without a permit. Doing so is punishable as a misdemeanor and with fines of up to $15,000.

I called the Texas Wildlife Information Management Services and they do give permits under certain conditions. But the person I talked to gave me the number for my county so I will have to call them tomorrow since it was after 5 pm.
I will call tomorrow and see what they say.

And making wishful threats about killing protected wildlife is not illegal unless you actually commit the crime.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 14, 2020)

https://www.fws.gov/forms/3-200-13.pdf


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 15, 2020)

Get your self a longer distance 22 center fire then old hawk can't sit in a tree and give you the finger.
I recommend a 220 swift or a 22-250 for common varmint control. 
and I like the 22/308 for a cross breed rifle round.

 Al


----------



## sb47 (Jan 15, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> Get your self a longer distance 22 center fire then old hawk can't sit in a tree and give you the finger.
> I recommend a 220 swift or a 22-250 for common varmint control.
> and I like the 22/308 for a cross breed rifle round.
> 
> Al




The hawks can see me long before I can see them, and there skidish so They fly away long before I can get set up for a shot. I can head shoot a squirrel at 100 yards very easy with my .22 as long as the squirrel isn't moving.
But with a shotgun I can get a hawk on the fly and not wait for one to perch somewhere I can use a rifle. 
Besides I can't shoot any high powered guns in an urban area. Gotta always be aware of whats down range, ALWAYS. Even with my .22 and shooting shorts I have to pass up a lot of squirrel shots because down range is not clear. I've been using cilibris with very good results for squirrels even as far out as 100 yards. I could head shoot a hawk at 100 yards with a .22 but again down range has to be clear.
If there within 100 yards I can get one with my 12ga with #4's. I live in an urban area, not the country.
Down range clearance is always priority one.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Texas is so big didn't have an idea you lived in a subdvision that allowed chickens.

 Al


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> Texas is so big didn't have an idea you lived in a subdvision that allowed chickens.
> 
> Al


Around where I'm at everyone has 4 to 10 acre lots so it's not like one of those jammed up suburbs where every house is 10 feet apart. But there are houses and out buildings, shops, barns scattered every which way on every lot. Many have gardens, horses, horse barns, goats, cows, chickens and all kinds of dogs, cats and people wandering around on there property. Some are open lots with little to no trees, others like mine have several hundred trees, to all wooded lots. So everything is spread out a bit but it's still not far to the next house.
Plus you never know who may be walking around on there lot or in there yard. Gotta watch out for other farm animals as well. My lot is only 4 acres so the longest shot I can get and stay on my property is a few 100 yards so I can't just shoot in any direction. Many times I have to pass up a shot because down range is not clear. Many times it's so wooded you can't actually see anything but trees, but in those trees could be anything from a house, barn or like I said someone out in there garden. I can short .22 shorts pretty safely and pellet guns just about any direction, but anything bigger then that you have to be very very careful witch direction your shooting. Shotguns don't travel very far so I can shoot light loads like #8's and #9's but nothing that will be harmful at longer ranges. I have to be very selective.
The good news is no one hunts around here so there are plenty of squirrels and dove to shoot.
I have over 100 oaks on my place alone, and most lots have plenty of oaks as well, so the squirrels are everywhere.
I keep my small birds pinned up with a covered top but I let my bigger birds free range. My place is fenced in with a 6 foot 2x4 horse wire and a six foot cedar fence up against that. So it has to climb, or fly over to get on my property. I had a horse for 18 years but she just died a few months ago. So we are urban rural so to speak.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2020)

In the past 2 weeks I have shot several dozen squirrels and I'm looking out my window right now and I see 7 or 8 running around the yard this morning. Seems the more of them I shoot, the more show up and take there place. The squirrels are an endless supply around here.
Come dove season, I can sit on my porch and shoot my limit everyday with a pellet gun.
In fact there are several dozen dove sittin in my yard right now along with the squirrels running everywhere.
I have to keep the squirrels thinned out or I get so many they start tearing up stuff to make there nest with. They love to chew on my security camera wires and get in the walls of my barn and collect insulation for there nest building. Thats why I have to keep them culled down to a manageable level. I get a lot of opossums as well. Not many recons but a few skunks will show up.
Lots a feral cats come through at night so thats why I lock up my birds at night and have a chicken cam in the chicken coop and chicken run so I can keep an eye on them at night.
When I had dogs they would keep most the squirrels in the trees and the feral cats and opossums away. But I'm dog less right now so they don't feel threatened to roam around at night. The hawks can have all the squirrels they want, I don't mind them getting those pesky little tree rats, but it's winter and many hawks have migrated down for the winter so we have plenty of them here in the winter. In the summer there not so bad because many of them move back up north. The land fill across the road are full of coyote but I rarely see a deer around here. The coyotes keep the deer population down. I can drive to my friends house about 30 miles away and the deer are as thick there as the squirrels are around here.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2020)

I've been using Aguila supper colibri .22 ammo with very good results with a scope out to about 50 yards.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2506295321

They are slow at only 590fps and are about 20gr solid rounds. They are supper quiet and even slower then my pellet rifle. But my pellet rifle sound as loud as a .22 LR so I like the colibri's because they are silent and very low power witch helps when there is something down range that I don't want something that travels very far.
I just have to be very selective on what I shoot and what direction I shoot in.
The supper colibris are very accurate though they do drop quite a bit at a distance. They do shoot strait as far as windage so they don't drift off to the side but they do drop pretty quick. So I have learned to use my mill dots quite well and I can head shoot a squirrel at 50 yard pretty easy if there sitting still. We are kinda country ish but not a urban subdivision ether. We are spread out a bit, but I still have to be very selective when shooting.


----------

